# Flies!



## kyrontf (Oct 15, 2011)

I've spent some time over the last couple of days trying to get flies to cooperate with me and stay still long enough for me to get a shot or two.  Here are a few of the results so far.  I never realized how cool their feet look.

1.






2.





3.





4. This was a surprise.  I thought the fly had some dirt stuck to its leg when I was taking the shot.  Only discovered it was a pseudoscorpion when I was reviewing.


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 15, 2011)

They're very good, but the last one takes the biscuit. 
Excellent idea, hitching a lift on a fly to get from place to place! 
What lens are you using?


----------



## WildDog22 (Oct 15, 2011)

Great shots...I too am interested to find out what lens is being used!aperture and shutter speed are also of interest.


----------



## jrice12 (Oct 15, 2011)

Also, what lighting set-up are you using?


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice shots! I am wondering about your flash diffuser... very nice lighting!


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks, all.

The lens I'm using is a Tamron 90mm f/2.8 macro.  My lighting setup consists of the built-in flash and a diffuser inspired by a design using a foam plate I saw on orionmystery's DIY diffuser page.  I used some plastic from an old container instead and roughened up the surface with sandpaper.  It attaches where the lens hood normally would.  Here's a picture of the setup (apologies for the bad lighting!):






@WildDog22:
Shutter speed is my flash sync of 1/160.  I often go for f/11 for macro when I'm using the flash, though it depends on the DoF I'm trying to get.  I think all these fly pictures were done with that.


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 15, 2011)

Beautiful pics! I really love that diffuser.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 15, 2011)

Great diffuser ... I have to build something like that.

Which SLT is that ... A33, A35, or A55 ?


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks  Netskimmer, dxqcanada. 



dxqcanada said:


> Great diffuser ... I have to build something like that.
> 
> Which SLT is that ... A33, A35, or A55 ?



They're very simple to make.  I had a heck of a time cutting the plastic on mine though.  :lmao:  If you do build one and find another material that works for you, please let me know!  I'm still experimenting with different ones.  More opaque plastics (I tried some bucket lids) seem to give more diffused, warmer results.  They eat up more of the flash power though, so not good with the built-in.  I have the Sony A35.


----------



## WildDog22 (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm up for having a go at it too.  I need to use a slightly different line of attack tho' because my 5DII has no built-in flash.The intention is to build a sleeve which slides over my 580EX and then expand to a sagging funnel that (possibly) drops down to lean on the front of the lens.The outer is intended to be 5 or 6mm foamcore, lined with alfoil.  The diffuser, planned to be about 150mm x 200mm will use some thin translucent mylar sheet (about the same thickness as good quality photo paper (200GSM).Wish me luck - may take a week or so (not enough FC on hand), but I'll post a report and pic of the finished construct.


----------



## WildDog22 (Oct 16, 2011)

kyrontf said:


> Thanks  Netskimmer, dxqcanada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've produced a totally different version (for an external Canon 580EX II) that uses a funnel like system with a diffuser panel over the end of the lens.
My diffuser is a light weight material called "Vilene" - used in dressmaking as a stiffener.  I've used it before for a 500mm square light box.
It works very well, colour temp is good, and it's not too dense, so gives more illumination over the subject.
You could try cutting out a central area (leaving a suitable stiffening rim on your existing model), then taping a piece of vilene across the opening to produce a soft, but bright illumination.
What do you think?


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 16, 2011)

WildDog22 said:


> I'm up for having a go at it too.  I need to use a slightly different line of attack tho' because my 5DII has no built-in flash.The intention is to build a sleeve which slides over my 580EX and then expand to a sagging funnel that (possibly) drops down to lean on the front of the lens.The outer is intended to be 5 or 6mm foamcore, lined with alfoil.  The diffuser, planned to be about 150mm x 200mm will use some thin translucent mylar sheet (about the same thickness as good quality photo paper (200GSM).Wish me luck - may take a week or so (not enough FC on hand), but I'll post a report and pic of the finished construct.



Luck wished.  Sounds like it'll be a solid unit.  Look forward to seeing it.   Getting support from the lens should make it pretty stable.



WildDog22 said:


> I've produced a totally different version (for an external Canon 580EX  II) that uses a funnel like system with a diffuser panel over the end of  the lens.
> My diffuser is a light weight material called "Vilene" - used in  dressmaking as a stiffener.  I've used it before for a 500mm square  light box.
> It works very well, colour temp is good, and it's not too dense, so gives more illumination over the subject.
> You could try cutting out a central area (leaving a suitable stiffening  rim on your existing model), then taping a piece of vilene across the  opening to produce a soft, but bright illumination.
> What do you think?



I considered making a frame like that when I was making my current diffuser, but didn't have a suitable material to put over it.  Next time I get a chance, I'll check out vilene.  Thanks!


----------



## WildDog22 (Oct 16, 2011)

kyrontf said:


> WildDog22 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for having a go at it too.  I need to use a slightly different line of attack tho' because my 5DII has no built-in flash.The intention is to build a sleeve which slides over my 580EX and then expand to a sagging funnel that (possibly) drops down to lean on the front of the lens.The outer is intended to be 5 or 6mm foamcore, lined with alfoil.  The diffuser, planned to be about 150mm x 200mm will use some thin translucent mylar sheet (about the same thickness as good quality photo paper (200GSM).Wish me luck - may take a week or so (not enough FC on hand), but I'll post a report and pic of the finished construct.
> ...



Since I can't yet post attachments, (not enough text posts yet), I've set up a page on my web site.
to see the diffuser and some rush images made with it, go to Wild Dog Photographics


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 16, 2011)

That's some fine DIY work there! Looks like professional build quality.   Just a thought - I think it may be practical to have the diffusing surface facing somewhat downward.  Assuming most subjects will be photographed at very close range, that'll help direct more of the light onto them.  If it's more general purpose than that though, I think it's fine as is.

Looks like it's working very well from the pictures.  Soft and even lighting!

Hopefully I'll be getting an external flash before too long, so I may try to build something along the lines of yours there.  Great diffuser!


----------



## WildDog22 (Oct 18, 2011)

kyrontf said:
			
		

> That's some fine DIY work there! Looks like professional build quality.   Just a thought - I think it may be practical to have the diffusing surface facing somewhat downward.  Assuming most subjects will be photographed at very close range, that'll help direct more of the light onto them.  If it's more general purpose than that though, I think it's fine as is.
> 
> Looks like it's working very well from the pictures.  Soft and even lighting!
> 
> Hopefully I'll be getting an external flash before too long, so I may try to build something along the lines of yours there.  Great diffuser!



You could be right - although I've just given it a coat of fast drying matte spray paint, I'd like to build another with more attention to getting the light down lower and better joints (I just used king size scissors instead of a thin modeler's blade, so the edges area bit rough).

My big question tho', is - how are you getting close enough to the fly to get those shots - without the fly moving way?
I'm only guessing, but you'd have to be only about 20cm from the subject!!  That dumb fly is asking to get swatted!

The images you shoot are lovely and sharp - what post processing /software are you using? - I use a combination of CaptureOne and CS5, or Aperture3.


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 18, 2011)

The attention to detail you're putting in is great. 

Hmm, perhaps the flies sense that I won't swat them (or anything else, for that matter).   Actually, I've found that if you approach them very slowly, they'll "get used" to you and be less jumpy.  After half a minute or so (depends on the species and individual I think), they stop perceiving you as a danger and will just sit around unless you move too fast or get _too _close.  It helps to try going for a fly who isn't too busy, since they'll be more likely to stick around while you approach.  During the night, you can also sometimes find "sleeping" flies under leaves and things.  They're quite easy to photograph.

I estimate my working distance at 1:1 from the front of the lens to the subject is about 8-11cm with the Tamron.  What I do is just set it at 1:1 and move myself closer and closer with the shutter button half pressed.  As soon as I see the part of the subject I'm interested in getting sharp, I take the shot.  So it can be done pretty quickly before the subject decides to move.

My only post-processing software is Gimp.  I usually tweak contrast, levels, and then apply some sharpening.  The images that come out of my camera are sometimes a little soft.


----------



## carlos58 (Oct 19, 2011)

great set and very good shots


----------



## WilfordSy (Oct 19, 2011)

Amazing photos! Very sharp and nice camera DIY setup too!


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks carlos58, WilfordSy.  Glad you liked them.


----------



## WildDog22 (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been on a couple of shoots recently - one for a client, and the second as a follow-up, moving in closer to the subject.
In all cases I've been shooting wildflowers.... the first batch was in amongst rain periods, the second, at a closer location, with fine weather.  Really successful, the diffuser is working very well.  Not yet able to post images to this site, but have added one of the new images to my facebook account.  Facebook


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 28, 2011)

Glad the diffuser is working out.   Wish I had a bit of fine weather to work in.  Most of the bugs are hiding now due to the rain, and I've been too lazy to put a raincoat (read: plastic bag) on my camera.

You can add images to your posts by enclosing the link to an image inside img tags like this:

[ img ] image-URL [ / img ]

without the spaces.  You don't need a minimum number of posts to do it, and you can store the images on any image hosting site.  So long as you can get a URL to the image, the above method will work.

I wasn't able to view the Facebook page.  It said it was unavailable for some reason.


----------



## quinte (Oct 31, 2011)

Where is the picture?  My screen says "This photo is currently unavailable."


----------



## WildDog22 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry, I inadvertently included a link to a private family site... I'll try again shortly


----------



## WildDog22 (Nov 1, 2011)

kyrontf said:


> Glad the diffuser is working out.   Wish I had a bit of fine weather to work in.  Most of the bugs are hiding now due to the rain, and I've been too lazy to put a raincoat (read: plastic bag) on my camera.
> 
> You can add images to your posts by enclosing the link to an image inside img tags like this:
> 
> ...



without the spaces. You don't need a minimum number of posts to do it, and you can store the images on any image hosting site. So long as you can get a URL to the image, the above method will work.

Not sure where the link mentioned above goes (In the middle of other text?), and is the image-URL a location on my own hard drive, or must it be a website address?

In the meantime, maybe this link will work!! Rob Fairweather | Facebook


----------



## WildDog22 (Nov 1, 2011)

Maybe this will work...


----------



## kyrontf (Nov 1, 2011)

quinte said:


> Where is the picture?  My screen says "This photo is currently unavailable."


Which picture?  They're all showing up for me.



WildDog22 said:


> Not sure where the link mentioned above goes (In the middle of other  text?), and is the image-URL a location on my own hard drive, or must it  be a website address?
> 
> In the meantime, maybe this link will work!! Rob Fairweather | Facebook



Unfortunately I still can't see any pictures - it seems I have to actually sign up on Facebook to do that. 

The image URL should just be a web address where your image is.  Like this, without spaces:
[ img ] http:// www . website . com / your_image . jpg [ / img ]


----------



## WildDog22 (Nov 2, 2011)

This is a test image


----------

